# Masonic Flasks



## annie44 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have one- but I would love to see some pictures of your masonic flasks.  If you know the McKearin ID please list that, too.....


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have any but here are some pics and numbers

 http://www.rtam.com/poletop/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

Probably not the ones you were hoping to see posted, but here are the Kensington made 1822 to 1826 GIV-37 MasonicEagle and the GIV_34 Masonic/Ship Franklin.The ship Franklins are a very under rated flask and you might as well consider them somewhat rare as only the Kensington glass works with 2 mentioned Franklin ships the GIV-34,and the GII-42 Eagle/Ship Franklin along with a flask from the Pittsburgh region the GIV-36 immortalized Americas 74 gun Battle Ship which protected us after the war of 1812.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

4. The Eagle on the left the Ship Franklin on the right.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

5.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

6.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

7.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 24, 2011)

8. Last one.


----------



## annie44 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pics, Steve.  I love how pale the color is on those - almost looks like clear glass......


----------



## annie44 (Apr 24, 2011)

Now the GIV-8a is listed as "colorless"  and the GIV-23 is listed as "clear"  - not sure what the difference is but I'd like to see either one......


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Steve â€“ I am glad to see your help every time.  RED Matthews  [/align]


----------



## nhglass (Apr 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Now the GIV-8a is listed as "colorless" and the GIV-23 is listed as "clear" - not sure what the difference is but I'd like to see either one......


                 Hi, I just sent you a picture of my GIV-8A, I would have put it on the site but I for the life of me can not figure out how to download it ? The pictures I sent are what is called colorless, you will notice that the base shows a light gray- blue color, this Flask is extremely rare and has been found in a Greenish color not listed in the Mc Kearin Book, hope this information helps []


----------



## kungfufighter (Apr 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> Now the GIV-8a is listed as "colorless"  and the GIV-23 is listed as "clear"  - not sure what the difference is but I'd like to see either one......


 
 In theory these two words should have the same meaning.  In theory[]


----------



## nhglass (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Jeff, so would you use the term colorless with a grayish-blue tint or clear with a grayish- blue tint to describe my GIV-8A ?  Or would you describe it a different way ?


----------



## annie44 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Dale!  That is a fantastic, extremely rare, and beautiful flask!  Love the "colorless" appearance!!


----------



## kungfufighter (Apr 24, 2011)

I would personally catalog the flask as "primarily clear with a gray-blue tint" since (again, in theory) "colorless" should mean "without color or tint."

 It's a great flask, eh?


----------



## annie44 (Apr 24, 2011)

It's an AMAZING flask!  I think your description is spot on......


----------



## nhglass (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to share the pictures, I just love the early New England Eagle Masonic Flasks []  Thank s Jeff for your insight into the description of the GIV- 8A, I appreciate the information []


----------

